# Excel 2003 - breaking a link



## DeborahP (May 3, 2002)

I have a workbook that has a link to another document. I want to remove the link but there is no option to break link under Edit/Links. What else can I do?

Thanks,
Deborah


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Try this

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/188449


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I always just select the cell(s) I want to unlink, select copy, then select Paste Special, Values only.

This replaces the information in the selected cell(s) with the current value of the cell(s).


----------

